# Minot Daily



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

This is a shortened version of a 1/2 page ad in todays Minot paper by Mark Hamilton who owns Wild Wings Gallery...

For the first time I began to realize what we have here in ND.There really is no place quite like it.When it comes to hunting,ND is indeed one of the "Last Great Places."Nowhere else can the common guy without means and connections find the variety of game,the abundance of game and thanks to landowners the access to game.
It took some time but we have finally been discovered,and our neighbors want a piece of the action.And why not share?It's true we've got an abundunce of game,and no rational person wants to turn away the non-res.,indeed,many of us have been non-res in other states abd no one can ignore the economic benefits brought to our state.The sad fact is that these benifits are short lived,and for these short term gains we will pay a lasting and costly price,both economically and more importantly, in diminished quality of life.
The role of state government in general and speciffically the GNF should be to manage the states natural resources in the best interests of all the people of ND first,and not for those living in other states,or for the few who seek to gain economically at the expense of the general population.This marvelous resource we enjoy today should be managed for our hunters first,not for tourism,not for guides,not for hunting companies.It is us who live here who should be given first priority,we who pay taxes,bear the winters,support our local communities,and forsake better paying jobs.
The fact is that fathers are reluctant to start their children hunting,they simply cannot compete with the non-res. and their greater economic means.
The time has come to limit the number of non-res. licenses and I believe equally if not more important limit the number of guides and outfitters.While a certain number of them are needed to provide essential services for hunters, it is becoming a slow cancer that will ultimately result in the death of hunting as we know it today.

THE ACCEPTANCE OF NONRESIDENT HUNTERS WITHOUT REASONABLE LIMITS WILL ULTIMATELY RESULT IN THE EXPLOITATION OF OUR HUNTING RESOURCE BY THE FEW[THOSE WITH ECONOMIC INTERESTS] AT THE EXPENSE OF THE INTERESTS OF THE MANY,[THOSE OF US WHO ONLY WANT TO PRESERVE OUR QUALIY HUNTING AND WAY OF LIFE.]

We are not motivated by ecomonic gains,but by something much more important...to preserve what we have,for today and for future generations


----------



## MACBARN (Aug 1, 2002)

Mark,if you are out there,well said,thanks for all the help the last two years.Sandy bARNES


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Alright!!! Well-done.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

This is about 1/3 of what the ad said.It was very well done!!!


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Very nice - I will remember this & go out of my way to support them.


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

great article! you can reach him at [email protected] , i made sure i sent him a thanks


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I sent him a thanks also.


----------

